# Your "go to" Lure



## Fish2Go (Jun 19, 2008)

I have seen a few of these threads but as time goes on things change. If you was in a tourney, and the rules was you could only use one lure, what would it be?


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

For bass it would be a white Zoom super fluke.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

Tru tungsten weighted worm -- love em! of course this morning I tied on my new "sexy shad" crank bait and it rocked at rush run...so I guess i would have to flip a coin??


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Watermelon red All Terrain Tackle jigs with Paca Craw chunks in the green pumpkin candy color dipped in red Spike-It.
OR
Double wide sweet beavers.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

zoom finesse worm, green pumkin, 1/0 light wire hook, and a 1/8 bullet weight. i have caught bass from 5" to 5 lbs on them.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Tube jig (ad rattle).


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Look at my nick name and web-site name then I'll give you three guesses.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

dynamite


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

It would have to be a 3/8oz. jig. I catch bigger fish on jigs verses worms. The ones I use are homemade by myself and are bullet jigs in either black/blue or brown/copper.


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

Junebug powerworm 7" with 1/4 oz pegged.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

7" Powerbait Worm, Motor oil Color. 4/0 EWG Gama hook, 3/16oz pumpkin tru tungsten weight.....


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

custom color red eye shad!


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

This time of year, we're in the rivers. So, watermelon tube with 1/16 head.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

two
1. green pumpkin curly tail
2. watermelon tube (if I could take two)


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

I would have to go with a tube for versatility. Probably in a darker natural color, mostly weightless unless it's windy. Perhaps a rattle in case of stained water.


----------



## Troyfisherman (May 20, 2008)

For numbers of fish, I would use a Mepps #4 or #5 dressed. Everfything will pounce on it.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Fish2Go said:


> If you was in a tourney, and the rules was you could only use one lure, what would it be?


I'll tell you *after* I take your money . Where do I sign up?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Net said:


> I'll tell you *after* I take your money . Where do I sign up?


LOL.. that was . good chuckle ... thank u 


Frank


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

This year it is the 3/8 ounce jig-n-pig in either blue/black or watermelon green.

Last year, it was the Rapala DT4 in bluegill color.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Custom color strike king red eye shad! everywhere ive been ive caught bass and a few walleye on it!


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

10" green pumpkin power worm with a tungsten 1/16-1/4oz bullet weight (reversed). 

If you think a 10" worm can't catch smaller fish (you'd be wrong)!


----------



## LimaRanger488VS (Jan 16, 2008)

flippin a black and blue smallie beaver


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

watermelon and red flake strike king zero. my favorite go to bait of all time. then it would have to be and u all are gonna laugh at this one a 6" renegade worm in either blue or purple witha hot pink tail that worm will catch bass that have been on a feeding shutdown everytime for me.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

fshnfreak said:


> watermelon and red flake strike king zero. my favorite go to bait of all time. then it would have to be and u all are gonna laugh at this one a 6" renegade worm in either blue or purple witha hot pink tail that worm will catch bass that have been on a feeding shutdown everytime for me.


I am not laughing cause I caught many bass on that bait in the past. Need to try them again. To many new baits not producing.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

seapro said:


> 10" green pumpkin power worm with a tungsten 1/16-1/4oz bullet weight (reversed).
> 
> If you think a 10" worm can't catch smaller fish (you'd be wrong)!


just out of curiosity, why are you reversing the bullet weight?


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Zoom 4" C-Tail Worm in junebug or watermelonseed on a weedless finesse jighead


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

bubba k said:


> just out of curiosity, why are you reversing the bullet weight?


Dragging it on bottom and stirring it up. Gets the attention of the fish! This is a deep water method, doesn't work well in shallow or heavily weeded areas.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

seapro said:


> Dragging it on bottom and stirring it up. Gets the attention of the fish! This is a deep water method, doesn't work well in shallow or heavily weeded areas.


ahhh, very interesting.....you learn something new every day


----------

